# Fdisk info doesn't look correct FreeBSD 8.0



## SeaHag (Jul 26, 2009)

I've created a 50G partition and installed Windows on it. Now I want to make another 50 G partition behind it for FreeBSD. In the fdisk in sysinstall it shows;


```
Offset         Size(KB)     End     Name    PType    Desc

           0        1024        2047       -   12  unused
        2048      102400      206847   ad4p1    5  unknown
      206848   104857600   209922047   ad4p2    5  unknown
   209922048   104857600   419637247   ad4p3    5  unknown
   419637248   766943960  1953525167       -   12  unused
```

Why does it show two 100G partitions when I only created one 50G? it also shows the partitions as GPT by calling them ad4p instead of ad4s. I don't understand. Windows doesn't support installing on GPT. Shouldn't the partitions appear as NTFS? Why is it not showing correctly?

I deleted these partitions and created new ones in sysinstall. I created two 50G partitions, one type 7 NTFS and the other type 165 FreeBSD. I installed windows 7 on the first one and in the windows disk management I can see the 50G freeBSD partition. It's called "unknown" type but it sees the 50G chunk allocated for it. When I boot on my norton ghost CD it also sees two 50G partitions one NTFS and one type a5 FreeBSD. When I boot the Gentoo linux CD it also shows two 50G partitions one type 7 NTFS and one type a5 FreeBSD. But when I boot back up on the FreeBSD 8.0 install CD sysinstall fdisk shows again like above with no FreeBSD partition. When I boot the system up in dmesg it says;


```
GEOM: ad4: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: ad4: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: ad4p3: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
```

Is it possible that it's reading old partition info from the secondary GPT copy that may have been left from long ago? This drive may have had two 100G partitions on it in the past. FreeBSD is not even seeing it's own slice so I can't create any partitions in it in the label editor. It seems that everyone else is seeing the mbr partition table but FreeBSD is trying to use GPT? How can I remove all traces of GPT and use the old style of mbr.

Update:

I was able to get past this problem by booting on the Windows CD and cleaning the disk with diskpart.


----------



## oliverh (Jul 28, 2009)

>geometry does not match label

By the way, as far as I know this is a bug in sysinstall. Some people say it doesn't matter, but I'm not sure if you can easily fix it.


----------

